# Beeston, Notts



## lang rabbie (Nov 29, 2009)

Given that the upstart Beeston, Leeds has its own (now abandoned) thread, I thought there should be a thread about the "academic ghetto"/complacent suburb/centre of the right-on eco-conscious zeitgeist (delete as applicable) that was my childhood home.

For starters:

The new deli on Chilwell Road "Local Not Global" which opened this weekend replacing an estate agent[!], has somewhat ambitious pricing.  

£2 for an individual cupcake in Beeston!!!  
(cue Harry Enfield local deli for clueless middle classes sketch)

However, they stock Quenby Hall Stilton - so I for one will forgive them!


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Given that the upstart Beeston, Leeds has its own (now abandoned) thread, I thought there should be a thread about the "academic ghetto"/complacent suburb/centre of the right-on eco-conscious zeitgeist (delete as applicable) that was my childhood home.
> 
> For starters:
> 
> ...



Now then , firstly , are you SURE that's in Beeston & not Chilwell ? ---- we're a bit particular 'round here .

Also , now there's a Chinese supermarket, a Turkish corner-type shop & an Asian greengrocer/ butcher ---- all very cheap, now operating on Beeston High Rd '/ Broadgate, as well as posh coffe shops & wine bars & the organic supermarket --- which is OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive.

Plus we have the market, Lidl & Salisbury's (Tesco pending ) plus several local butchers & a fishmonger/greengrocer.

Whaddyawant ----??


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maidmarian said:


> Now then , firstly , are you SURE that's in Beeston & not Chilwell ? ---- we're a bit particular 'round here .



Chilwell Road is in Beeston - when you reach Chilwell at the Hop Pole it becomes High Road, Chilwell.  

(And when I were a lad that boundary was also the zone boundary for the Nottingham Corporation bus protection zone. Bartons' buses going into town could not pick up passengers beyond that point , only set down.)


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2009)

The nazis all moved here.


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 1, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> The nazis all moved here.



??


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> The nazis all moved here.



What ?

Were you pissed ??


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2009)

I was which made me get it mixed up with the place where Ian Stuart Donaldson and his nazi mates moved to - the name of which i still can't remember!


----------



## JHE (Dec 6, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Given that the upstart Beeston, Leeds has its own (now abandoned) thread, I thought there should be a thread about the "academic ghetto"/complacent suburb/centre of the right-on eco-conscious zeitgeist (delete as applicable) that was my childhood home.



There's at least one very good - and award-winning - pub, The Victoria.  I've only been there twice, but I thought the food was very nice.

If Beeston is really an "academic ghetto", it hides it well.  I don't doubt that there are some academics living there, but... I don't know... do they make up even 5% of the working population?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 6, 2009)

Plenty of students, but I bet youo would find more Academics in West Bridgeford.


----------



## Supine (Dec 6, 2009)

Nottinghams post grad suburb.

And the Vic would make living there bearable. Plus Beeston Marina which is nice for an afternoon stroll down the river.

Or deer hunting in Woolaton park would be fun


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2009)

spawnofsatan said:


> Plenty of students, but I bet youo would find more Academics in West Bridgeford.



There are certainly more Tories in Bridgford! Only really go to Beeston for The Victoria (great) and the quality fishmongers. The Malt Shovel has suppossed to have improved. Beeston Tandoori not bad. Some parts too many students and too many shite pubs. I'm a city boy myself and avoid small towns. Attenborough nature reserve nearby is a fave walk out though as is Highfields Park nearer the city.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I was which made me get it mixed up with the place where Ian Stuart Donaldson and his nazi mates moved to - the name of which i still can't remember!



I thought Ilkeston but may well be wrong. He died drink driving after a night out in Burton on Trent didn't he?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2009)

*Heanor*. That's the bastard.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> *Heanor*. That's the bastard.



That rings a bell. Not that far from Beeston. It's just in Derbyshire. Literally a stones throw from Eastwood.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 6, 2009)

full of Beeston promise


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 6, 2009)

Townies...

Repping NG12


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 6, 2009)

spawnofsatan said:


> Townies...
> 
> Repping NG12



The Normanton-on-the-Wolds crew
or
The Colston Bassett massive


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 6, 2009)

Mallard said:


> That rings a bell. Not that far from Beeston. It's just in Derbyshire. Literally a stones throw from Eastwood.



Not much distance as the crow flies, but one hell of a difference in culture, even now that there is no coal-mining in the Erewash Valley.


----------



## rioted (Dec 7, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Not much distance as the crow flies, but one hell of a difference in culture, even now that there is no coal-mining in the Erewash Valley.


Is there not a bit of opencast?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 7, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> The Normanton-on-the-Wolds crew
> or
> The Colston Bassett massive




Cotgrave!


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 8, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> *Heanor*. That's the bastard.



Oh, now u r talking.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 12, 2009)

The Black Hand said:


> Oh, now u r talking.



It's a dump!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2009)

Supine said:


> Or deer hunting in Woolaton park would be fun



We always liked sneaking onto the golf course and playing the holes in reverse order


----------



## obanite (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah there definitely is a pretty sizable student population around Broadgate, I used to live there when I was a student. I've relocated from Beeston to the up-and-coming New Basford 'hood though now


----------



## Mallard (Dec 14, 2009)

obanite said:


> Yeah there definitely is a pretty sizable student population around Broadgate, I used to live there when I was a student. I've relocated from Beeston to the up-and-coming New Basford 'hood though now



Get yourself down The Lion now you've moved to Notts. Great beer. Mind the hippy!


----------



## starfish2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

East Midlands Urbanites are there many of you?

Beeston is just full of young proff types, I go by it on the train every day, I find going to Worksop fun, I got offered a blow job on the train a few weeks ago, but she looked like David Coverdale so I declined


----------



## Mallard (Dec 14, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> East Midlands Urbanites are there many of you?
> 
> Beeston is just full of young proff types, I go by it on the train every day, I find going to Worksop fun, I got offered a blow job on the train a few weeks ago, but she looked like David Coverdale so I declined



That's the best thing about Worksop I've ever heard. The second was The Mallard beer festival.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 14, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> East Midlands Urbanites are there many of you?
> 
> Beeston is just full of young proff types,



& us oldies !


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 14, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> I find going to Worksop fun, I got offered a blow job on the train a few weeks ago, but she looked like David Coverdale so I declined



Ah... The Robin Hood Line... as classy as ever.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 15, 2009)

Mallard said:


> Mind the hippy!



Why ? ----- in case he utterly oppresses him with handmade gifts ??


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to know a guy from Beeston. He made excellent compilation tapes, inluding one called _United colours of Beeston._


----------



## Rod Sleeves (Dec 21, 2009)

I worked in Beeston for a week once, it was really nice, friendly and welcoming and an interesting mix of working class, student, immigrant and middle class. I was doing door to door fundraising and it was the only place other than Sheffield that we broke our targets and got silly bonuses.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2010)

I go over to Beeston a couple of times a month. Clearing out my aunt's house since she died. Grew up in Long Eaton, but dad worked at the MOD in Chilwell, and spent many, many happy times with my nana and aunt in Beeston (Rylands). Good friend works at Specsavers in Beeston, used to be manager of Scrivens but was poached 

Mate from uni just moved to Beeston in Sept since he started PhD at Notts. So yeah, postgrad mecca 

Best thing about Beeston: the bookshop.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 8, 2010)

*Brewing returns to Beeston*

Aftter a century without a local brewery, the Reality Brewery microbrewery is apparently newly set up on part of the old Myfords' site at Factory Lane.   

Nottingham Drinker magazine suggests that their first pints of Hop Perle golden ale go on sale *tomorrow Friday April 9th* at the Hop Pole on the Beeston/Chilwell border.  

This rumour was confirmed by the landlady and the brewmaster when I popped in last weekend.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, the Hop Pole. Excellent place (mind you, was 14 years ago last time I went in!).


----------



## mauvais (Apr 9, 2010)

I almost miss Beeston. Good for cross country mountain biking out there. I used to work for Siemens at the business park by the station, but got out before the bit I was evaporated.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting-ish local blog :http://beestonia.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/359


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

Can anyone remember the name of that radical political bookshop in Nottingham that closed down about 5 years back? Ran by a very helpful beardly ICC bloke.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Mushroom Books.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

That's him! Ta. Fantastic little shop that was.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes , was very sad to see it go. 

The hippy knows quite a bit about its demise .


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't even know the Mushroom bookshop had gone . .


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 13, 2010)

8ball said:


> I didn't even know the Mushroom bookshop had gone . .



Bloody hell !!!!!

Its been gone for YEARS !


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Bloody hell !!!!!
> 
> Its been gone for YEARS !



Only about 5 according to butch.


----------



## JHE (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't remember Mushroom - before my time.  I do remember, though, that some years ago there was some anarchist bookshop/cafe on Mansfield Road in Nottingham, near the junction of Mansfield Road and Huntingdon Street.  What was that called?



The demise of left-wing bookshops is part of a trend - or rather part of a couple of trends.  It's part of the decline of the left, but it's also part of the decline of small independent booksellers of any or all political persuasions.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 13, 2010)

8ball said:


> Only about 5 according to butch.



Can't remember exactly tbh, but it's quite a bit longer ago than that.

As I said, the hippy knows more about it than me , I'll point him to this thread when he gets back.http://www.thesparrowsnest.org.uk/i...eith-leonard-1948-2009&catid=2:blog&Itemid=11

Ah , shut in 2000.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm on about the wrong place then as ii was open in about 2003.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Sparrow's Nest ? (see my link, above)


----------



## Mallard (Apr 13, 2010)

Sparrows Nest is the AFED Library in St Anns miles away from Beeston. It's in Nottingham. I imagine the said Hippy has less fond memories of Mushroom. Sure he'll tell you himself!


----------



## Mallard (Apr 13, 2010)

JHE said:


> I don't remember Mushroom - before my time.  I do remember, though, that some years ago there was some anarchist bookshop/cafe on Mansfield Road in Nottingham, near the junction of Mansfield Road and Huntingdon Street.  What was that called?



The Rainbow Centre. It wasn't a bookshop it was run by Veggies and has become the SUMAC in Forest Fields. If you come back to nOtts check the website for whats on as it's worth a visit.


----------



## beestonia (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers for the mention Maidmarian, I've been blogging very glibly on the election for Beeston here: http://beestonia.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/359/ , but for informed commentary, have a look here:  http://www.broxtowe2010.co.uk/. 

For the record, Beeston is a brilliantly odd town,and now has the two best pubs in Notts (according to CAMRA,who know about such things....)


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 14, 2010)

beestonia said:


> Cheers for the mention Maidmarian, I've been blogging very glibly on the election for Beeston here: http://beestonia.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/359/ , but for informed commentary, have a look here:  http://www.broxtowe2010.co.uk/.
> 
> For the record, Beeston is a brilliantly odd town,and now has the two best pubs in Notts (according to CAMRA,who know about such things....)



'S OK ---- 

Which two pubs ?

Vic & Hop Pole ??

P.S. --- I didn't know you were here !


----------



## beestonia (Apr 14, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> 'S OK ----
> 
> Which two pubs ?
> 
> ...



Been here a while, MM, and have a nosey here and there.

The Crown grabbed the title, as it got a really decent refurb /buy out last year that chucked out the SKY Sports tat, fruit machines etc and put in more subtle features. Im working on an article for it to coincide with the award ceremony, its the most arduous research in the world as I can't read my notes when I get home....

The other was the Victoria Hotel, less a pub, more a restaurant with beer facilities...


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 14, 2010)

beestonia said:


> Been here a while, MM, and have a nosey here and there.
> 
> The Crown grabbed the title, as it got a really decent refurb /buy out last year that chucked out the SKY Sports tat, fruit machines etc and put in more subtle features. Im working on an article for it to coincide with the award ceremony, its the most arduous research in the world as I can't read my notes when I get home....
> 
> The other was the Victoria Hotel, less a pub, more a restaurant with beer facilities...



Hum ---- not so keen on the Crown tbh.

Nice to see you here though !


----------



## beestonia (Apr 14, 2010)

Crown has really changed since the change of hands. Plus,it has the smallest room in any pub anywhere, allegedly, so even agoraphobics get to have a good night out(in)


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh , when did it change hands ? (Not been there since December).


I DO like the little rooms, but find the big room soulless.


----------



## beestonia (Apr 14, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Oh , when did it change hands ? (Not been there since December).
> 
> 
> I DO like the little rooms, but find the big room soulless.



October,but took a bit of breaking in. Now lovely.And Card Bingo is the most exciting game on earth.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 14, 2010)

beestonia said:


> Card Bingo is the most exciting game on earth.



Noooooooooo !! 


<& you were doing so well, 'till then >


----------



## beestonia (Apr 14, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Noooooooooo !!
> 
> 
> <& you were doing so well, 'till then >



Honest, it is more exciting than Countdown and Deal or No Deal PUT TOGETHER.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 14, 2010)

So has anyone tried the Hop Perle at the Hop Pole?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got back from the Hop Pole but no Hop Perle available.  Apparently the new micro is doing a beer for the Vic and one for the Crown too.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 15, 2010)

beestonia said:


> Honest, it is more exciting than Countdown and Deal or No Deal PUT TOGETHER.



Yeeees well, not too difficult though, is it ?


----------



## hermitical (Apr 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah, the Hop Pole. Excellent place (mind you, was 14 years ago last time I went in!).



me too..well 15 years ago for me


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 22, 2010)

Mallard said:


> Sparrows Nest is the AFED Library in St Anns miles away from Beeston. It's in Nottingham. I imagine the said Hippy has less fond memories of Mushroom. Sure he'll tell you himself!



Yes , I know ---- Mushroom wasn't in Beeston either , but let's not get too parochial ! 

Actually , on Beestonia's reccommendation, I tried The Crown again last night & was impressed, Ta !


----------



## JHE (Apr 22, 2010)

Mallard said:


> The Rainbow Centre. It wasn't a bookshop it was run by Veggies and has become the SUMAC in Forest Fields. If you come back to nOtts check the website for whats on as it's worth a visit.



Ah, the Sumac Centre... yes, I know it, sort of.  I've been there (for an RCG thing about how great Cuba is), but just the once.

I have never felt comfortable enough to pop in again.  I think I'd feel like an intruder.  I like pubs.  Sumac seemed more like a priv, if you see what I mean.


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it is isn't it? I used to go for the vegan/veggie dinner thing sometimes on a saturday, and once for the sunday breakfast (which may not be going any more). Should really go back a few more times before I leave notts, but I don't know any members these days.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 2, 2010)

8ball said:


> I didn't even know the Mushroom bookshop had gone . .



Was that the bookshop in Hockley?


----------



## lang rabbie (May 3, 2010)

I was amazed this weekend at the lack of Tory stakeboards in leafy bits of Beeston where I expected to see them.  Nick Palmer could yet hold on.

When I was a kid in '79 and Mrs T turned up to do a meeting to the Tory faithful at College House school, it felt like the entire town was a sea of blue.



Paul Russell said:


> Was that the bookshop in Hockley?


Yes


----------

